# Brick veneer supported by angle iron?



## Pcinspector1 (Feb 1, 2015)

Have you ever seen house brick (veneer) supported by angle iron when the brick ledger on the foundation was misstakenly left out by the foundation crew?

Pc1


----------



## fatboy (Feb 1, 2015)

Done all the time here, works fine.


----------



## pyrguy (Feb 1, 2015)

Yes, had an engineer design one back 10-12 years ago.


----------



## mark handler (Feb 1, 2015)

You need to look at the load path to the foundation.

It may, or may not, be okay for gravity only now, but may not hold up over time or during a large storm event.


----------



## jar546 (Feb 1, 2015)

Yes and I've actually done that before.  25 years later the single story facade along a sidewalk is standing strong with no movement.


----------



## Sifu (Feb 1, 2015)

I have seen it done to repair problems and I see it around here all the time on new builds, designed and put on the plans.


----------



## TheCommish (Feb 2, 2015)

over a openings we call them lintels us them all the time. In this case the design issue is the attachment


----------



## Glenn (Feb 4, 2015)

The IRC provides prescriptive methods for attaching a lintel (angle iron) to wood studs... crazy as it may sound...  That may help you be more comfortable with attachment to a concrete foundation.


----------

